# River Smallies



## FightingMuskies50 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a spot on a good small mouth river that has a lot of variation. There is really shallow, maybe 1 to 2 feet deep water with lots of rocks that moves pretty quick, and a quick walk down the stream has some deeper 3-4 feet water that is much slower. With it being early and the water temps around 40 degrees, would it be better to work soft plastic craws in the shallow water or the deeper water or should I throw cranks, spinners, rattle traps or other lures in the deeper water. Any help is greatly appreciated...Thanks


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Deep water is where they'd be now. Any of those sounds like they'd work, but most likely the craws, they'd be near the bottom.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

think of fishing for smallies like playing with a cat ..when you just roll the ball slow he just looks at it ..now if you roll it fast he will be all over it and crush it.at 40 stick baits cranks ..we start at ice out


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I caught 2 of them a few days ago on a flitter bait, right out of the current


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Suspending jerk baits in deep holes is the way i go this time of year


----------



## FightingMuskies50 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the help its really appreciated... Does the clarity of the water really dictate between using the craw or the hard baits? I plan on wading and I am fairly new to fishing in rivers so with the hard baits is there any specific direction to cast with the current or way to retrieve to get the best action on the lure. With the craw should I use a weighted jighead to keep it on the bottom, or just a heavy split shot on the line?


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

leftfordead88 said:


> I caught 2 of them a few days ago on a flitter bait, right out of the current
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You meant "glitter" bait right? On your princess pole? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

What is the max depth of the river? How close are the deepest holes to where you are fishing?

If they can find water deeper than 3 or 4 ft, my guess is that they'd be there, even if the current is much weaker there.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> think of fishing for smallies like playing with a cat ..when you just roll the ball slow he just looks at it ..now if you roll it fast he will be all over it and crush it.at 40 stick baits cranks ..we start at ice out


Great analogy!! 

Throw a suspending jerkbait and use a cadence that has a few short sweeping jerks and long pauses inbetween. If they're there they'll hit on the pause or when in action. This allows them to tell you how they like it (on the pause or in motion)



Good luck out there!


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

FightingMuskies50 said:


> Thanks for all the help its really appreciated... Does the clarity of the water really dictate between using the craw or the hard baits? I plan on wading and I am fairly new to fishing in rivers so with the hard baits is there any specific direction to cast with the current or way to retrieve to get the best action on the lure. With the craw should I use a weighted jighead to keep it on the bottom, or just a heavy split shot on the line?


If i were you and as new as you say you are to fishing. A. your going to lose lures wading and more of them becuase you won't know a lot of the structure in the river. So for muddy to stained water throw a bright colors's green strike king rage tail and either black or Red football jig heads. in clear water something more natural, pumpkin seed or watermelon colors work well. either rip it fast above cover or drop shot and twich it in weed edges and rocks. that's my two cents anyway best of luck.


----------



## FightingMuskies50 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I was never able to get out while the water was colder, but after looking at reports the water is up to almost 65 degrees with more warm weather predicted(I know, its Ohio and can change at any minute). At what temps will the smallies be moving into the shallow water to feed. I know the LM are moving into shallow, but are very picky and finicky still are the SM the same way or are they more aggressive.

If it is any help to anyone I am planning on fishing the Rocky at the South Mastick(pretty sure thats what the area was). It is spot 10 on the ODNR fishing map. The parking lot is right next to some fast shallow water but if you walk a few hundred feet downstream you get some pretty deep water, slow water to wade in. At what temps will they move into the shallow water to feed more aggressive or will the still be sluggish in the deep water.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Catching river smallies on jerkbaits with a quick retrieve right now. Try current areas and transition areas near the current. Deep pools are not producing for me. Good luck!!!


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Rebel Craws.. Rebel Craws.. Rebel Craws.. I caught the first bass of the year 2 days ago in the head of a really deep pole. It was a LM and the only LM I've pulled out of the creek. Had several strikes from other bass (SM or LM). The water was really warm and I was barefoot wading 

Check the link below to my facebook page and see the pics.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Throw a senko in the current with a bullet weight unpegged above it..... I had ridiculous success last spring doing that.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

